# M6 Pricing- UK prices set



## RONAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone got a domestic guideline on this yet?..the UK pricing was announced this week. Its a fairly stiff upcharge on the M5 there..about 80,000 popunds compared to 60,000 for the m5, so a 33% upcharge.
The British magazine Autocar just published a test on the M6. Its about a second faster that the M5 in 0-100 mph acceleration,and runs on fairly exotic Pirelli P-zero corsa tires. Wonder if they will make it over here.
General summary is that is probably not worth the premium, but I've been on the waiting list for a long time, and you only live once.


----------

